# Wiring Questions for my New HT



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Just started a HT in my house and have several questions reqarding wiring.

The theater has a cabinet area to house the HT components. The HT is 15x20. Going all out and want to make it future proof as possible

1. Do you use smurf tube to run wiring to projector area from cabinet arera?:scratch:

2. Is there any interference issues between different types of wires that I should be aware of. For example....would I put HDMI/CAT5/RG all in the same smurf tubing? :raped:

3. Is there really a big difference between solid speaker wire and stranded?

4. 3 or 5 gang box to lighting control location?

5. Box design help for projector. I need help! Should I use a bathroom fan for ventilation? 

Thanks for the help but here is a bonus question. Im running a multizone audio system on my main floor. I am routing all wires to a electrical room (size of a closet). There will be a ton of wires (cat/RG?speaker wires) is there a good conduit setup to introduce the wires to the room prior to drywalling the ceiling. Pictures would be nice. Thanks


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi Mavo,

Some of those things I'm not an expert on, but I can give some advice on the following:




Mavolous said:


> 3. Is there really a big difference between solid speaker wire and stranded?


There's a school of thought that says the more strands the better. This is in stark contrast to my speaker manufacturer (Whatmough Australia) that sells solid core cables designed specifically for their speakers. So the short answer is: not really. The thing you need to look for is copper (or silver) grade, and the best way to provide contact between wire and terminal (something multi-strand excels at).




Mavolous said:


> 2. Is there any interference issues between different types of wires that I should be aware of. For example....would I put HDMI/CAT5/RG all in the same smurf tubing?


That's a very good question! My understanding is that all home theatre cables, interconnects or speaker cables, generate such low electrical fields that you shouldn't have any trouble sitting them side by side (just don't loop them in a circle!). A conduit containing both speaker cables and mains power would be a different story...


Some very good discussion points here -- bravo! :yes:


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

I would think that a bathroom fan would be far too noisy. I recall seeing some good plans for a DIY hush box in Home Theater Builder magazine. If you're interested, I'll try to track it down for you.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mavolous said:


> Just started a HT in my house and have several questions reqarding wiring.
> 
> The theater has a cabinet area to house the HT components. The HT is 15x20. Going all out and want to make it future proof as possible
> 
> ...



I'll try to help, if possible.

1. Not sure what smurf tubing is, I assume you mean conduit such as PVC. I would run conduit, so if you ever have a change in technology that requires a cable change, it's very simple to do without punching holes in your walls/ceilings.

2. No technical reason really, but I run seperate conduits for Audio, Video and Power. In the case of HDMI, I consider that as a video cable (although it can carry video and audio). CAT5 and RG can be run together, depending on what you're using them for. The big one is power, you never want to run your AC power next to any signal cable, and only cross them (when necessary) at 90 degree angles. The more seperation, the better. I always run my speaker wire seperate as well. The bottom line is, while you're under construction you have access to all of these areas that you won't have access to once the sheetrock goes up. Take advantage and run conduit everywhere you need it, and may need it in the future for upgrades. An extra run of conduit is also cheaper and less time consuming/inconvenient than punching holes in walls anyday.

3. I always use stranded wire. I like to use CL-2 rated for in-wall applications, even if they are run through a conduit. Stranded wire is more pliable and easier to pull through a conduit. Also easier to make reliable terminations than solid wire. I believe it sounds better too, but I'd rather stay away from what I feel subjectively.

4. As far as the box at your lighting control location, that depends on what you plan on running in the room. Depending on what lighting you're running, if you have an electric or fixed screen, etc. I would think one dimmer for main lights, one for sconces, one for floor lighting would be sufficient. But it really depends on your plans. Think it through and you'll know what to do.

5. There are several plans for hushboxes on the internet. I personally don't like putting the projector in a box, I like to be able to dust it (compressed air) and don't want to have an issue if the cooling fan(s) fail. There are lots quieter fans than bathroom fans, for sure. Take your time and do some research, you'll find a lot of good ideas.

Most of all, good luck with your HT build. A little time and effort in planning will make all the difference when you're enjoying it later.


----------

